# Can Waxworms hurt my frog?



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

I didn't know what waxworms were, but on a dart frog care sheet somewhere it said they were a good food source, but when I opened the jar thing, there were these huge grub things! Can they like gang up and kill or injure my frog? Or will my frog just eat them?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

In most cases, to get proper sized waxworms, you must culture them yourself, due to their fast growth rate.

Its not that hard, just takes some patience.


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

Ok, but I only have large ones and was wondering, if I cut them in half would they be small enough for my tinc? He is five or six months out of the water. I just want to know if I can at all ulitilize these as a food source. Otherwise, he is happily feasting on fruitflies, and I plan to seed his vivarium with springtails, and supplement with small crickets and rice flour beetle larvae.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Half a grown waxworm is still pretty big for a tinc, and cutting the worm in half will most likely result in non moving prey.
My yellowheads will turn up their nose at anything bigger than a hydei it seems...


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Try finding some lesser waxworms. I had the same problem with the waxworms sold at pet stores. Lesser waxworms stay a lot smaller and are therefore easier to feed out at an older age.


----------



## honestgio (Apr 8, 2021)

Dancing frogs said:


> In most cases, to get proper sized waxworms, you must culture them yourself, due to their fast growth rate.
> 
> Its not that hard, just takes some patience.


ok what he is asking and i think im looking for the same answer will they or will they not start to attack his frog and as for me.
im asking the same for my toad 
i have baby colorado river toads will the wax worms attack them and try to kill them for food


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

honestgio said:


> ok what he is asking and i think im looking for the same answer will they or will they not start to attack his frog and as for me.
> im asking the same for my toad
> i have baby colorado river toads will the wax worms attack them and try to kill them for food


No, they will not.


----------

